# Bobcats



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Morning!
Im in the process of buying a used Bobcat from 
one of their dealers. I guess i have a few questions 
that maybe some of you can answer. Seems most of the 
machines they have , have about 2000 hrs on them(diesel)
Is this too much? How many hrs. can you expect to get 
out of a deisel eng.? Ive heard with proper maint. around 5ooo hrs. The next question is the machine for me. Ive come down to two choices 1)773 2) 843....both machines have good lift cap. and the tip height to load large trucks. The 843 pros....bit more hp...larger bucket, and the 773 pros....has the better arm design for loading. Im hoping some of you that own one of these models could give me any feedback....thank you in advance...


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Go with 8 series you always want more power and weight,and with the bigger bucket the 8 series will really load allot better with fewer trips.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*skid loader*

Have you tried a rental yard great maintence on the machines and low hours. just a thought jarrett


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

What rental yard? The one around here all the stuff is junk. Rented a Gehl with auger, durring the first hole the cab was covered in hydro fluid, needed new coupler, they wouldn't come out to fix, we ended up going out & buying the parts and fixing it. Then the following day when our guy got there it had a flat tire, took it(tire) to reapair place(thought we ran over somthing), tire place said tire was dryrotted beyond repair, we call repair yard they wanted it tubed, tire was $ 40 more. For all these problems all they did was give charge us for one day instead of 1 day, we had it for 1 1/2 because of all the BS, and we had to pay for all the repairs. The othe time I rented a bed shaper from them, called a week in advance, I got there, the machine wouldn't start, took them 1 1/2 hours to get it running. Then when I was using it the blade wouldn't stop spinning, when I turned the blade off. This was a hydro drive unit (around 150 lbs), I had to push it on trailer with a mower. Stll got charged for the time I had it.

They have since been bought by United Rentals, I don't know if the stuff is any better, I avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*rental*

I just bought a slit seeder, sod cutter, detacher,lawn roller ,honda tiller , jumping jack,chipper on trailer,gandy drop spreader,etc. at a united rentals auction talk about a haul. everything has a honda on it and runs. i think united has some nice stuff, since the shop just got fuller. spent 900.00 on everything not bad. sod cutter is my best purchase 110.00 not 2500 new its a ryan.

jarrett morgan


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

As I stated in previous post, United bougt the yard sice I had rented fromthem, I don't know about the stuff now.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mike I would of never fixed there problems they didn't give you any break on price because your time is valuable.You should of took them to court for renting substab=ndard equipment and not being safe.But if united or Nations rent bought them out they keep up there equipment or it's no older than 2years.


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

MLI-I would have to agree with digger, go for HP and bucket size. What kind of work will you be doing with it? I don't own a Bobcat but I would look into an 873. It has the vertical boom design like the 773 only with the bigger bucket and more HP. Seems to me that's what you need. Let us know what kind of work you will be doing and we can help you a little more. Good luck.


----------

